# Pecking problems



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

Well my NHR/RIR (undecided yet!) who has been pecking the babies of the group, has today pecked me several times whilst using the 'pointy finger' method mentioned elsewhere in the forum. The first time she did it she can at me as I was putting one of the babies down, as if to say 'that's my subservient chick, I'm the boss!' So I picked her up several times and cupped my hand over her head to calm her. This worked briefly but she soon attempted it again.

Any other methods to rebalance the hierarchy with me at the top? I am at the top, but just this hen doesn't see it lol 

X


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Flatten her. Take your left hand and splay it along her back and hold her to the ground, then take your right hand and hold a few head feathers and push her head to the ground. It will be the position she takes when a rooster is on her. It is also a position of submission to even females. Hold her in this position for 15 seconds or so, then pick her up and hold her, then with two hands, holding her wings to her body set her on the ground and gently let her go. She'll complain and shake out her feathers, but if you do this once or twice a day she will get the picture. 

It's the same thing I do with my young roosters.


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

Why thank you very much, I'll start working on this method tomorrow  she hasn't pecked me or anyone else today, do maybe she's getting the picture! I will have had them a week tomorrow, they're growing so fast! 

X


----------

